# Narrow Band Imaging during an EGD



## pupsgrl (Apr 29, 2013)

Does anyone else have a doctor that performs "narrow band imaging" during their EGD's?  I have a doctor that does this and I was told to use 43499 and to bill seperately for this service.  However, I am receiving a lot of 'feedback' about doing this.  Anyone else have any thoughts?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## syllingk (Apr 29, 2013)

Is this anything like 43252?


----------



## pupsgrl (Apr 29, 2013)

No.  We asked the physician and he said that is not what he is using.


----------



## syllingk (Apr 29, 2013)

Looking around just now it looks like it is relatively new so the unlisted code sounds right. Wonder if you can bill 88375 along with it.


----------

